# Kenpo in Metuchem / New Jersey



## kenpostart (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi there,

one of our students is moving to Metuchem / New Jersey for one year.

Actual he is member of our small group in Meerbusch near Düsseldorf, we are a part of the Parker/Planas Lineage in Europe.

Do anybody know a Kenpo School nearby Metuchem or something similiar?


Kind regards,
kenpostart


----------



## kenpostart (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm soory I misspelled this town: here's the right name -> Metuche*n*


kenpostart


----------



## ackks10 (Jul 30, 2008)

kenpostart said:


> I'm soory I misspelled this town: here's the right name -> Metuche*n*
> 
> 
> kenpostart



Hello, i live in New jersey, about 30 miles from Metuchen, as far as i know , i don't know of a parker kenpo in that part but down when we are there are some, (me) LOL and some other ones, please have your friend email me and i will try to help, askks10@comcast.net thank you 
btw my town is laurel springs New jersey,outside of cherry hill NJ


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 22, 2008)

kenpostart said:


> Hi there,
> 
> one of our students is moving to Metuchem / New Jersey for one year.
> 
> ...


 
There's Pennsauken Kenpo. Headed by Mr. Mark Schiffman (Parker/Planas Lineage) There website is http://www.856kenpo.com/

or a listing at the Parker/Planas Lineage website:

http://www.parkerplanaslineage.com/Schools.html#anchor_100

Good luck!


----------



## ackks10 (Oct 22, 2008)

Mr. Mark Schiffman, is a good friend of mine, but he is not in pennsauken any more, he has moved to *merchinville NJ  *i had given you his number before


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 22, 2008)

ackks10 said:


> Mr. Mark Schiffman, is a good friend of mine, but he is not in pennsauken any more, he has moved to *merchinville NJ *i had given you his number before


 
Mr. Elmer,

Thanks for the update. I'll have to update my address book. :asian:


----------



## ackks10 (Oct 23, 2008)

kenpo3631 said:


> Mr. Elmer,
> 
> Thanks for the update. I'll have to update my address book. :asian:





here you go,


[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]*American Karate System*
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Mr. Mark Schiffman
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]44 West Chestnut Avenue
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Merchantville, NJ 08109
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]856-324-0431
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]mrschiffman@americankaratesystem.com
[/FONT]
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]www.AmericanKarateSystem.com[/FONT]


----------

